# Smoked Popcorn Kernels



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2013)

The wonderful thing about retirement it gives you the extra time to dream up crazy things, wondering if it would work!  Have some old fashioned loose popcorn kernels, a partial bag, and got staring at it  "hmmmm.. I wonder...".  Took some out to where I hang my Q-Matz...perfect - the kernels won't fall through!  Next morning...













001.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 5, 2013






Spread some out on a Q-Matz, and lit up the AMNPS with corn cob pellets:













002.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 5, 2013






1 row would give me a 4+ hour smoke!   Let 'er rip (well, smolder..!)  and at 4½ hours later, poured into a container, and compared:













004.JPG



__ pops6927
__ Nov 5, 2013






definitely a very nice color change!  A couple hours later, I tested a tablespoonful in a covered glass bowl with a bit of oil and salt in the microwave:

(no picture... sorry.... that's food there!  Time to eat!!)

Well, not much difference.  Going to let it sit for a week and see if the flavor intensifies, like cheese mellowing .... it being absorbed into the kernel if possible.

Meanwhile, got thinking again... (ruh roh)  .... put some in a salt shaker and see if it emanates a smoky aroma!  It sure smells intense when I open the container!  Or, how about tying some in mesh, like a sashet?  Put in (non-absorbing) presents?  Like giving some smoked cheese?  Make or buy at a craft store small wooden boxes, put some inside, then you can slide open the cover to let the aroma fiil the room?   You don't necessarily have to pop them, they smell great!  (if you're a meat smoker, lol!~)  

Anybody with other ideas?


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello Pops.  I'm not sure what to say.  Had never thought of smoked popcorn.  Let us know how it turns out.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Danny


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2013)

Wait, I think you might be on to something if the aroma is intense. Stick 'em in with the salt in a salt shaker... maybe an easy way to get that smoked salt flavor.......


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2013)

great idea!

I put it in one, now I'll check it to see if it imparts the aroma of the kernels!  

So... that means... I'll have to smell it.... (wait for it!.....)

SMELLING SALTS!

(so sorry!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## foamheart (Nov 5, 2013)

I know I would be happy if someone gave me one of those ladies smelly things that smelled like a good smoke. One for the car, the bathroom, the bedroom, by the recliner.... etc etc... Popurri!!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2013)

HAHAHAHA!  Pop-urri!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 6, 2013)

I just tried the salt with the popcorn kernels in it, and it does have a smoky flavor!  It's only been a few hours.  I'm sure it will be better tomorrow, however!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello Pops.  Well if the popcorn doesn't work you have hit on a great idea.  Easier than smoking the salt.  What about adding some kernels to a sealed container of dried fruit?  Smokey dried apricots, rasins?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## donr (Nov 6, 2013)

I have smoked olive oil in the past.  I poured it into a 1/2 sheet pan (jelly roll pan) and lit up a full AMNPS.  I go & "swish" it about every hour.  It gives a little smoke flavor to what ever I cook in it.  Heating it up also makes the most glorious smell in the kitchen.  Great for when you have no time to smoke.  You could smoke whatever oil you normally use.  Just make sure it won't be confused with the oil the wife may use in a cake.  Trust me on that.

Don


----------



## dave17a (Dec 5, 2013)

Smoked salt then smoke after popped


----------

